# Bacon from ground



## Bob92057 (Nov 11, 2017)

New member here, been playing in the sausage and salami arena for a little while and found this site! 

Was wondering if anyone has tried making bacon using ground meat?

My brother had part of his moose processed last year and his butcher made a few pounds of bacon with it. 

Looks as though he used some pork / fat and ground moose burger, seasoned, pressed into shape and smoked.  

Looking for any good recipes / seasonings and how it should be prosessed.

Thanks 
Bob


----------



## motocrash (Nov 11, 2017)

Used to get stuff when I was a wee lad called Sizzlean ( I think) that was kinda like that.


----------



## tropics (Nov 11, 2017)

Here you go
Richie
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/265803/ground-formed-bacon


----------



## motocrash (Nov 11, 2017)

Dang Richie!I'm all about that but have no cold smoking apparatus as of yet and too many questions...

Bill


----------



## tropics (Nov 11, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Dang Richie!I'm all about that but have no cold smoking apparatus as of yet and too many questions...
> 
> Bill


Bill you can ask any question here,or PM me I may be able to help
Richie


----------



## Bob92057 (Nov 11, 2017)

Hey great!  Yea that looks pretty much like it.  I might give that a try next go round.

Thanks for the help guys - great source of info!

Cold smoke box.


----------



## tropics (Nov 11, 2017)

Bob92057 said:


> Hey great!  Yea that looks pretty much like it.  I might give that a try next go round.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys - great source of info!
> 
> Cold smoke box.


Glad to have been able to get ya going
Richie


----------

